# Solar Computer



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

http://news.yourolivebranch.org/2011/09/12/africa-leads-solar-laptop-revolution/

I was thinking about making a solar computer.
Just speaking for fun, how might someone be able to do that?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be cheaper to buy one. You'd spend more on all the parts than you would on a whole one. It's like buying vs building a car.

On a side note, I think the laptops for Africa is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of. You have a continent with terrible infrastructure, bad water, bad sanitation, a dishonest court system, no economic opportunity, and government regulations that stifle economic activity. So instead of doing something about any one of those they wanted to give laptops to people.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I just don't get gimmicks like that for the price they ask. 
It's easy to just carry an external portable solar panel around with you, in the same laptop bag. It doesn't have to be glued to the lid for pete's sake.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Gotta' agree with LincTex. We use portable solar panels designed for the purpose. You can put the solar panels anywhere, even on backpacks or bicycle panniers and charge laptops (we use notebook computers), cell phones, flashlights, etc. You get higher charging capacities, multi-function capabilities, and when one part dies you still have the other. These are kind of like televisions with built-in VCR and/or DVD players/recorders. If the television dies you have to replace all three. Not a sound strategy for preppers!

Steve


----------

